# ISDN-Flat ?



## VeoX (12. Februar 2004)

ICh hab gesucht doch habe ich das Thema nicht gefunden!
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es noch ISDN-Flatrate anbieter gibt oder nicht?
Arcor geht bei mir nicht!
Also kennt jemand einen guten und günstigen ISDN-anbieter

Gruß
VeoX


----------



## Backdraft (12. Februar 2004)

Sag dochmal ca. wo Du wohnst. Das ist nämlich absolut standortabhängig.


----------



## VeoX (12. Februar 2004)

Also ich wohne in NRW in der nähe von Köln oder Aachen und um ganz genau zu sein in Düren!
kannst du mir helfen?


----------



## Backdraft (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

schau mal hier nach:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/isdn/flatrate/regional_flat


----------



## VeoX (12. Februar 2004)

Hey danke. Werde da bestimmt was finden!
Nochwas gibt es sowas wie Internet-Handyfaltrates?
Also das ich mein Handy am Laptop anschließen und dann darüber ins Internet gehen kann?

Und:
Gibt es auch andere DSL anbieter außer Telekom die auch Leitungen verlegen?
Weil vielleicht hat ja ein anderer anbieter bei uns ne Leitung liegen?


Gruß
VeoX


----------



## Backdraft (12. Februar 2004)

Kannste alles auf der Seite nachsachlagen.

DSL unter Breitband.
Handy unter Mobilfunk ganz unten bei "Das Handy als Surfbrett".

Aber ich glaube nicht das es ne Flat fürs Handy gibt.

Es gibt andere Anbieter, die nicht den DSL-Anschluss der Telekom vorraussetzen.


----------



## VeoX (1. März 2004)

Mist ich finde keinen ISDN-Flat-Anbieter für mein Bezirk!
Hast du viellecith noch eine andere Idee!
Was hat das mit dem Sky-dsl auf sich?


----------



## gothic ghost (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VeoX _
> *Was hat das mit dem Sky-dsl auf sich? *



hallo,
gehe einfach mit der Zeit und da du schon ISDN hast update auf
DSL und es ist dann damit auch die billigste Variante  
Sky-DSL ist affengeil und dein Rechner kommt beim downloaden ins schwitzen  
Die Sache hat nur einen Haken, du kannst nichts uploaden  
soll heißen, du brauchst *noch eine*  extra Verbindung.
Soll heißen vergiss es, da doppelte Kosten.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## VeoX (1. März 2004)

Ich habe gelesen das man neuerding bei Sky-dsl auch uploaden kann! ist dann irgendsone dobbelleitung!

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!
Ich habe schon oben geschrieben das Dsl bei uns ja nicht geht sonst hätte ich es ja schon lange!


Gruß
VeoX


----------



## gothic ghost (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VeoX _
> Ich habe gelesen das man neuerding bei Sky-dsl auch uploaden kann! ist dann irgendsone dobbelleitung!
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!
> ...



*Huch, habe ich doch glatt übersehen,*
hoffentlich kannst du mir nochmal verzeihen 

*und*

wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil  
zitiere : is dann irgendsone dobbelleitung
und bedeutet nichts anderes als dobbelde bezahlung, you got me ?

Du hast es erfasst, man sollte es nicht glauben  

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------

